# Problem mit Razer Surround Software



## Marcimoto (7. Oktober 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich nutze seit einiger Zeit die Razer Surround Software unter Win 10 Pro. Bisher lief auch alles tiptop.

Seit dem letzten Razer Update vor ein paar Tagen habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass ich keinen Sound mehr habe, wenn ich den Razer Surround Audio Controller als Standardgerät ausgewählt habe.
Das ganze äußert sich so, dass nach einem Neustart des PC's unter dem Reiter "Razer Surround" der in der Taskleiste, "Surround aus" eingestellt ist, obwohl als Wiedergabegerät von Windows der Razer Surround Audio Controller ausgewählt ist.
Wenn ich dann in die Razer Software reingehe sind alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt, also Benachrichtigungen aktiviert, Surround aus und als Audio-Interface mein per HDMI verbundener Fernseher und nicht Lautsprecher ausgewählt.
Zweimal habe ich es gestern damit beheben können, alle Einstellungen wieder zu korrigieren, jedes Mal wenn der PC hochfährt, heute geht das wieder nicht, genauso wie die Tage davor.

Ebenfalls zweimal habe ich schon die Software deinstalliert und neu heruntergeladen. Immer dann ging es wieder einwandfrei, bis ich den PC aus und an gemacht habe.
Um überhaupt Ton zu haben, muss ich als Standardgerät wieder Realtek High Definition Audio ausgewählt haben. Und wenn ich dann einfach per Razer Software Surround dazuschalte, habe ich zwar immer noch Ton, aber kein Surround.

Unter dem Windows Wiedergabegerätemenü sieht man übrigens am grünen Pegelbalken, dass abgespielter Ton wirklich "erkannt" wird, nur wird quasi nichts an die Boxen weitergegeben. Ich hänge mal ein Screenshot zur Verdeutlichung dran.


Kann mir irgendwer helfen, was das Problem ist, bzw. ob vielleicht tatsächlich einfach nur ein dummer Fehler meinerseits vorliegt, den ich einfach nicht bemerke??

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus, ich bin echt mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------



## Sonmace (7. Oktober 2016)

Also windows weiss nicht was standart ist und nimmt immer den TV als first boot quasi, das problem habe ich auch wenn mein AV receiver on ist nimmt windows immer den AVR als standart bei einem neustart.
Zudem gibt es auch noch öfter probleme mit den Nvidia treibern so das gelegentlich nichts mehr über die boxen kommt obwohl richtig konfiguriert, wenn ich dann die NVIDIA treiber neu instaliere oder den PC neu starte gehts.


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Oktober 2016)

Windows hat wie im Bild schon immer nach jedem Neustart das Standardgerät ausgewählt, was als letztes eingestellt war. Die Razer Software setzt die eigenen Einstellungen immer wieder zurück, aber das auch erst seit dem Software Update. Ob der Nvidia Treiber Probleme bereitet kann ich nicht sagen, bezweifle es allerdings. Ein neues Update steht aber eh aus, das kann ich ja mal testen.


----------



## Sonmace (7. Oktober 2016)

doppel post


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem ist das sich der tv neu anmeldet und das ist normal wenn alles über HDMI angeschlossen ist. Deshalb halte ich generell nichts von parallel Verbindung allein auch vom Stromverbrauch her. Besser ist es immer wenn eine ungenutzte Verbindung komplett getrennt ist. Ich weis das andere ist bequemer.


----------



## Marcimoto (7. Oktober 2016)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das sich der tv neu anmeldet und das ist normal wenn alles über HDMI angeschlossen ist. Deshalb halte ich generell nichts von parallel Verbindung allein auch vom Stromverbrauch her. Besser ist es immer wenn eine ungenutzte Verbindung komplett getrennt ist. Ich weis das andere ist bequemer.



Hab die Verbindung mal getrennt und den PC neugestartet. Hat aber keine Veränderung gebracht. Razer Synapse 2.0 hat wieder Surround auf aus gestellt, nur diesmal halt unter Audio Interface "Lautsprecher". Ton hatte ich keinen.
Ich habe hier nochmal einen Screenshot mit allen Einstellungen, die ich getroffen habe, mit denen es bis zuletzt (vor dem Update) einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Im Hintergrund läuft ein Lied, nur dass ich halt nichts höre -.-
Sobald ich links unter Sound den Punkt unter dem aktuell ausgewählten als Standard setze ist der Sound zwar wieder da, nur ohne die Möglichkeit Surround zu nutzen (wie im Ausgangspost beschrieben).


Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Vielleicht kommt ihr ja auf die Lösung..
Gibt es eigentlich adäquaten Software Ersatz zu Razer, die ich nutzen könnte?

Edit: Hab den Screenshot vergessen.


----------

